# Seizure and Reaction to Phenobarbital



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So sorry about your girl developing seizures. But glad the meds are helping. My old golden had grand mal seizures and took phenobarb for 6 years. He didn't really have any side effects that we could tell so I can't help you in that area. 
I can empathize with how scary it is the first time theyhave a seizure! She's in my prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so glad that you've joined us but am sorry it is under such circumstances. I'm hoping you get good news at the neurologist and find that it is something that can be controlled. There are several people here who have dogs with seizures and I'm sure they'll be of help to you. Please keep us posted on Noodles.... we'll be keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My dog Sandy developed seizures when she was 12, she was on the same medication..she didnt have diarrhea..but Im sure each dog is different and medication effects each dog differently. I hope all is well with Noodles. Those seizures are soooo scarey. Please keep us posted. My prayers are with Noodles...and you and your family.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

My dog Boomer was on Pheno for about 5 years. I do remember that after a few weeks on the meds the side effects went away and you would have never known he was on the meds. I can't remember about diarrhea, but it may go away after a few days. Sounds like it's been pretty stressful so maybe that's a part of it, along with her not etaing her normal food. Keeping you and Noodles (CUTE name!) in my thoughts.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry you had to find us under these circumstances but very glad you joined us. I have a golden Beau that suffers from seizures. He has been on phenobarbital and I have noticed some diarrhea every now and then but not real bad. But I dont know if it is a side effect. 
It can take alittle while for their body to get used to the meds and the right dosage to keep the seizures under control. But it sounds like your meds might be right since she hasnt had any seizures since being on them. 
I was given this website and it has a ton of great information about seizures and treating them. http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/CanineEpil.htm

I am on here all the time and if you have any questions you can PM me or email me for info. We are here to help you and hope to see some pictures of your pretty Golden Noodle. Good luck


----------



## jlturk (Aug 5, 2008)

Here are some pics of Noodles and her sister Greta when she was a puppy. Thank you for your prayers! We will keep you updated on her status.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Noodle is beautiful and love the picture of her and Greta cuddled together on the couch. Good luck!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Noodles is beautiful, hope things improve and settle down with Noodles health.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

sure hope Noodles is feeling better....


----------



## jlturk (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, I just wanted to give you an update on my precious Noodles. She had her visit with the neurologist yesterday and based on the physical examination, Noodles does not have any signs of neurologicial deficiencies. Our next step is to get an MRI done at NC State...boy, it's going to be expensive.

Overall, Noodles is doing very well. No more diarrhea and seizure free for a week and 3 days. All of the symptoms associated with pheno are slowly going away. 

Again, thanks for the prayers!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying the MRI shows no abnormalities. Did you say they ruled out hypothyroid?


----------



## jlturk (Aug 5, 2008)

No, the vet hasn't ruled that out either. In fact, it wasn't even mentioned. I suspect it's because of Noodles age. As far as you know, can a hypothyroid be found through a normal blood test or will this require a special type of tests?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Ask for a Full panel, they usually have to send it away either to Dr. Jean Dodds or most seem to send to Michigan State. It gives all levels to be able to tell if and how much meds are needed.

My boy who died at age 12 had grand mal seizures due to hypothyroid which wasn't treated correctly. The vet didn't recheck his levels yearly so his meds were probably not strong enough. He developed megaesophagus at age 12 as a further complication of hypothyroid and we lost him. I trusted my vet but now I know better. 

I switched vets and now my Gunner has slight hypothyroid but is being treated because I will never put a dog through what Max went through again. I had Gunner tested because I noticed a change in his coat. he has no other obvious symptoms.

It can develop at any age but more common in older goldens. I am praying for your pup.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Dr. Jean Dodds website is Hemopet. She has a section on hypothyroidism.
My vet says they consider a golden is hypothyroid until proven differently, that's how common it is in goldens.


----------



## jlturk (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow that's great information. I didn't realize this was a common disorder with goldens...I'm sorry you had to get this information the hard way. We are going to call our vet tomorrow and take this route before pursuing the MRI. 

Thanks, again, for sharing your knowledge and I'll keep you posted on Noodles progress.


----------

